# Anybody near the Woodlands?



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

My band is playing Friday night at The 19th Hole Grill & Bar (45/Rayford). Come toss a few back and listen to some original hard rock. :cheers:

www.facebook.com/wotband


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Yep, might come check you guys out. I don't go to the 19th hole much anymore because it's it takes a week to wash the stink off ya' after you leave.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Smoking?? In a bar??  :slimer:
C'mone out, I'll buy ya a brewski! :cheers:


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

lol, that aint the only stink in that place!


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Let me know when your next gig out that way is. I have been preoccupied with family and band issues.....


----------

